
An audio message improved our conversion rate by more than 50% - ehmorris
https://genius.engineering/you-have-to-hear-it-to-believe-it-how-audio-messaging-improved-our-conversion-rate-more-than-50/
======
wodenokoto
Well, the voice tells you that it is a 3 months free trial, the text tells you
nothing.

Actually it is worse than that: The voice tells you what happens if you press
the button, and the benefit to you (you will sign up to listen to 50 million
songs, first 3 months are free), while the text on the button tells you
something that is not going to happen (it says you will hear the whole song,
but you won't hear music when clicking)

------
yellowapple
"NOTE: All the numbers in the description below (other than p-values) are for
illustrative purposes only. The actual numbers are proprietary."

In other words: useless.

------
0898
"Note: All the numbers in the description below... are for illustrative
purposes only. The actual numbers are proprietary"

------
pjc50
Good example of "track the exact thing you care about" and beware of misclicks
by users!

------
nategri
Oof. That domain.

------
josefresco
"Apple provided us with a workaround"

It's good to be an Apple partner.

------
stonogo
"How we pivoted from being our own business to surviving as an ad platform for
someone else's"

------
hasperdi
Given that my browser window is open, when I click on a link.

Then I see a cookie privacy notice; then I see a request to allow notification
from website; then I see request to disclose location; then I see banner
advertising; then I see subscribe to our newsletter popup; then I hear
subscription trial message.

When I close the given browser tab, then I see a popup dialog confirming that
I want to leave.

The web is getting sadder and sadder...

~~~
TeMPOraL
And then, this gem from the article:

> _After all, you can close your eyes, but you can’t close your ears._

~~~
xg15
But think of all the free value!

I do like how they first keep stressing how much this is in the interest of
the user (free value, great deal, etc etc) only to talk about "not subjecting
the user to more advertising" in the last sentence of that paragraph.

Which narrative is it now?

